# QLD - Palm Beach



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

Met the Palm Beach group today beyond the breakers, while rigging up. 
Strangely nobody wearing pink as expected.
Ant, thanks for the introductions - you're a true gent.

Gave my new Stealth SupaliteX its maiden voyage offshore today - thanks Mick and Des, what a teriffic bit of kit. (Appreciate the 'ducks n' all' test drive in the dam too!)
Snuck in and out of the surfzone without injury or humiliation, got a bit of air out the back on the way out too (as did a few others) woo-hoo, 
even caught a little wave to shore on the way home - the rudder does indeed work a treat.

Picked up a nice mackerel on an unskirted gar. i found this mac' hard to identify with quite unusual colouring. I originally thought it to be a schooly but later thought perhaps a spanish with a messy paint job. I caught this fish using my late fathers old Mitchell Garcia 499 game reel from the 1970s. I had been keen to land a fish on this 30 year old gear to complete some cycle of memory i must have for fishing in my family. It owes much to novelty but seriously needs some work, the drag sounds like a slaughterhouse. A true metal on metal grinding erupted from the old thing every time time the fish took a run. Any advice welcome on which best grease for the friction plates on an old spinner like this? Should i grease metal friction plates? Easy to appreciate the durability and simplicity of this old gear in any case. It has an Interesting feature of having no bail arm - just a ball raced runner which circles the spool like a regular spinning reel. You just have to flick the line onto the runner manually. It's easy to freelspool but i'm not sure what would happen to my fingers if i got a strike while in freespool.

On the way back, I saw a nice boil up 10 metres in front, but it disappeared before i could get my spinning rig out from below deck. Mick - the third rod holder is a good idea.

My wife found a great mackerel recipe by Jamie Oliver, so if you care for it, here it is. 
It is/was delicious!
http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/fish ... sian-inspi

Tony


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Way to go Tony, a fish on the maiden voyage & to add on a family heirloom, Must have been a buzz


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Good to hear it was a productive trip! i think you might find that is a grey mack rather than a spanish http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/28_14905.htm still a beautiful eating fish!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I would still call it for a schoolie. Good to see ya out there mate.


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

Grey Mackerel, 
Thanks for the link Jon - yep that's it.
Cheers


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Always good to get a fish on a maiden voyage,Well done on getting out mate there were a few bombs coming through and hope to see you out there again,Palmy can produce some really big fish at times and if you in the right place at the right time, enjoy the new yak!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done, you got fish!

That shot of the old reel piqued my interest, when I saw it! Thought I had seen one under the house. Just checked, and found that SWMBOAAT's reel is one of those. It seems to be a pretty smooth reel, and the drag is OK, but never been tested on a real fish going ballistic. I wouldn't have a clue how to service the drag (some say grease, and some say dry). The reel has not been used in 5 years.

Well done again, sounds like a fun trip

cheers andybear


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

cheers andybear,
there must be unused good quality reels like this in many garages around the country.
the internal mech is still very smooth and if i find out how to service the drag i'll let you know.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Tony the palmy army are a great friendly mob and all are welcome. Well done on putting a bit of smell and mojo into the new yak. Hope to see more of you on the water   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

good to see you out there on the new ski tony! and a fish to go with, see you out there again.
cheers mick


----------

